# Tool storage dilemma



## havasu (Sep 12, 2013)

To set the question properly, I am currently dividing property after a contentious  divorce. I also now live with my girlfriend, who's husband (a good friend of mine) was killed 4 years ago. I have a nice Craftsman roll away tool box with all great tools. My tool box also has ball bearing slides on the drawers.

My G/F's hubby left me some real nice tools, also in a Craftsman roll away tool box, but his drawer slides are not on ball bearings. 

I need to consolidate all the tools into one big roll away, because the garage where I am currently living is smaller than my garage. Do I...
1) purchase a middle case to contain the new tools
2) purchase a new, larger roll away tool box
3) purchase a Chinese rolling tool cabinet which should fit most of the tools 

I like the dimensions of the Chinese cabinet the best (fit best in the garage) and is pictured below, next to the non-roller bearing tool box, and the ball bearing tool box. 

View attachment 0040635817849_A.jpg


View attachment get-attachment.jpg


View attachment Garage & Shed Pics (41).jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 12, 2013)

If the Chinese cart fits your needs better, my vote is to get it.


----------



## havasu (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks. I am familiar with that line of Chinese tool boxes (made by Seville Classics), since my other garage is full of them. They are now stocked at Sam's Club, and are pretty well built, once you get past the 10,000 nuts and bolts to put them together. 

View attachment 007.jpg


View attachment Garage & Shed Pics (49).jpg


View attachment 001.jpg


View attachment Garage & Shed Pics (2).jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 12, 2013)

I take it you didn't get custody of the tool boxes? Did you have to settle for the lace dinning room table cloths? And I hope you peeled that Garage Retreat sticker off before you left...


----------



## havasu (Sep 12, 2013)

I just left most of the stuff. I just have no need for 90% of the crap from the other house, and I don't have enough money to buy another house where I want one.


----------

